
Three earthlike planets discovered, only 40 lightyears away [pdf] - thyselius
http://www.eso.org/public/archives/releases/sciencepapers/eso1615/eso1615a.pdf
======
thyselius
CNN report [http://edition.cnn.com/2016/05/02/health/three-habitable-
pla...](http://edition.cnn.com/2016/05/02/health/three-habitable-planets-
earth-dwarf-star/)

